# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  پیغام خطا برای ایجاد جدول یا دیتا بیس

## mashhadpix

سلام.
وقتی در اس کیو ال سرور 2000  Newtable یا NewDataBase  می زنم. پیغام خطای زیر را می دهد:
15.JPG
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید

----------


## hessam2003

سلام.
شما در دیتابیستون فیلدی دارید که allow null نیست یعنی نمیتونید خالی بذاریدش حتما باید مقدار دهیش کنید.
موفق باشید

----------


## mashhadpix

> سلام.
> شما در دیتابیستون فیلدی دارید که allow null نیست یعنی نمیتونید خالی بذاریدش حتما باید مقدار دهیش کنید.
> موفق باشید


اگر منظورتون این است.
16.JPG
فرقی نمی کند که چه تیک allow null زده شده باشد چه زده نشده باشد در هر دو حالت همین مشکل پیش میاد.
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## mashhadpix

ممنون میشم کسی باشه منو راهنمایی کنه.
خیلی واجبه

----------


## Reza_Yarahmadi

پیغام خطا در مورد ایجاد ستونی (یا Objectی) بدون مشخص شدن اسم اونه. این موضوع رو چک کنید.

----------


## cisco ++

اگه منظورتون ایجاد جدول در sql با کدنویسی هست که باید به این صورت باشه:
create table table-name
ولی برای ایجاد جدول بصورت ویزارد وقتی شاخه table رو باز کردید بایستی علامت ستاره زرد رنگ بالای صفحه اصلی رو بزنید تا جدول ایجاد بشه درغیراینصورت (با new table...) جدول ایجاد نخواهد شد و این یکی از ضعفهای sql 2000 هستش

----------


## cisco ++



----------


## ozzy_mra

سلام
وقتی یه New DataBase می زنید ، sql server یه نمونه از دیتا بیس Model رو به نام دیتا بیسی که شما انتخاب کردید می سازه ، حالا اگر در زمان ایجاد دیتابیس این خطا رو دریافت می کنید احتمال داره تو درتابیس model تون دستکاریب کرده باشید، پیشنهاد من اینه که از دیتابیساتون یه Full Backup بگیرید بعد اگه تونستید یه Backup از دیتابیس مدل پیدا کنید اونو جاش Restore کنید و یا اینکه sql server رو دوباره نصب کنید. ان شا الله که مشکلتون حل شه.

----------


## mashhadpix

> اگه منظورتون ایجاد جدول در sql با کدنویسی هست که باید به این صورت باشه:
> create table table-name
> ولی برای ایجاد جدول بصورت ویزارد وقتی شاخه table رو باز کردید بایستی علامت ستاره زرد رنگ بالای صفحه اصلی رو بزنید تا جدول ایجاد بشه درغیراینصورت (با new table...) جدول ایجاد نخواهد شد و این یکی از ضعفهای sql 2000 هستش


منظورم کد نویسی نیست با ویزارد منظورم است.
فرقی نمی کند چه روی table کلیک راست کنم New table را بزنم چه گزینه ستاره در بالا را بزنم همون مشکل را دارد و پیغام خطای زیر را می دهد:
15.JPG
من قبلا اینطوری جدول ایجاد می کردم و مشکلی نداشتم. نمیدونم هیچ کاری نکردم و خود به خود اینطوری شد.
ممنون میشم یکی راهنمایی کنه

----------


## mashhadpix

> سلام
> وقتی یه New DataBase می زنید ، sql server یه نمونه از دیتا بیس Model رو به نام دیتا بیسی که شما انتخاب کردید می سازه ، حالا اگر در زمان ایجاد دیتابیس این خطا رو دریافت می کنید احتمال داره تو درتابیس model تون دستکاریب کرده باشید، پیشنهاد من اینه که از دیتابیساتون یه Full Backup بگیرید بعد اگه تونستید یه Backup از دیتابیس مدل پیدا کنید اونو جاش Restore کنید و یا اینکه sql server رو دوباره نصب کنید. ان شا الله که مشکلتون حل شه.


دقیقا برای ایجاد دیتا بیس هم همین مشکل وجود دارد.
ممنون میشم کسی راهنمایی کنه.

----------


## ozzy_mra

> دقیقا برای ایجاد دیتا بیس هم همین مشکل وجود دارد.
> ممنون میشم کسی راهنمایی کنه.


create database test  رو اجرا کن ، اگر اررور نداد احتمالاً توی ایجاد دیتابیست با ویزارد داری یه فیلدی که مورد نیازه رو خالی می زاری ، اما اگر همون ارور رو داد ، پیشنهاد من همونیه که تو پست قبلی خدمتتون گفتم ، یا دیتابیس مدل برای sql server 2000 رو از اینترنت پیدا کن و Restor ش کن یا اینکه از همه دیتا بیس هات یه Full Backup بگیر و sql server رو از اول نصب کن و دوباره اونارو Restore  کن

----------


## mashhadpix

> create database test  رو اجرا کن ، اگر اررور نداد احتمالاً توی ایجاد دیتابیست با ویزارد داری یه فیلدی که مورد نیازه رو خالی می زاری ، اما اگر همون ارور رو داد ، پیشنهاد من همونیه که تو پست قبلی خدمتتون گفتم ، یا دیتابیس مدل برای sql server 2000 رو از اینترنت پیدا کن و Restor ش کن یا اینکه از همه دیتا بیس هات یه Full Backup بگیر و sql server رو از اول نصب کن و دوباره اونارو Restore  کن


create database test را چطوری اجرا کنم؟؟
 ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید

----------


## ozzy_mra

> create database test را چطوری اجرا کنم؟؟
>  ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید


 در sql server 2002 در  query analyzer همین دستور رو بنویسید و بعد run.
query analyzer در منوی start\all programs\sql server وجود دارد
همون شاخه ای که sql server هست

----------


## mashhadpix

> در sql server 2002 در  query analyzer همین دستور رو بنویسید و بعد run.
> query analyzer در منوی start\all programs\sql server وجود دارد
> همون شاخه ای که sql server هست


ممنون از راهنماییتون.
با query analyzer مشکلی نیست درست عمل می کند تست کردم ولی من می خواهم با Enterprise manager کار کنم و وقتی میخواهم جدول یا دیتا بیس جدید ایجاد کنم پیغام خطا می دهد.
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید

----------


## ozzy_mra

والا پیغام خطاتون میگه که دارید یه ستونی و یا یه آبجکت که مورد نیازه رو null رها می کنید، نمی دونم باید ببینم دارید چکار می کنید اینجوری نمی شه ولی برای ایجاد دیتا بیس باید مطمئن بشید حداقل یه نام و فایل mdf و ldf برای دیتا بیستون ایجاد شده
برای تیبل هم باز نام حداقل باید وارد بشه!!!

----------

